# We are KEN & Gin and we are BACK



## OP-FOR (Jan 23, 2010)

Hello PFF Oyster Wednesday Gang!!! We are planning on coming by Wednesday night for some visitation and an adult beverage!!! The last time we attended was October 2014. Gin and I have some adventures to share. 
See you all Wednesday. I'll get us name tags and reintroduce ourselves!!!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

Welcome home. Is this permanent? 
And no name tags needed.
My memory still works.


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

Welcome home. Is this permanent? 
And no name tags needed.
My memory still works.


----------



## OP-FOR (Jan 23, 2010)

Yep back for good!


----------

